# Pimp the Serious superlite 24 mit 2.0' Reifen & 1x10 Schaltung



## Tuscan23 (8. Februar 2022)

Hi,
ich will hier mal meinen Umbau dokumentieren. Da ich gerade ziemlich kurzfristig ein Fahrrad gekauft habe und dann auch noch ein Upgrade durchführe, dass vielleicht den ein oder anderen interessiert. Meine Idee stammt von hier: LINK.
Allerdings geht es bei mir nicht um Leichtbau, sondern um Taunustauglichkeit und Equipmentfetischismus und Schraubwahn.
Es geht um ein Serious Superlite 24 von 2021. Dieses befindet sich gerade auf dem Weg zu mir und soll nächste Woche verschenkt werden. Wir wohnen im Taunus und aktuell kämpft sich unsere Tochter (7) mit einem 20 Zoll Fully vom Real ab. Opa hat schon das 24 Zoll vom Real seit Jahren in der Garage stehen, aber da er nun nicht kommt haben meine Frau und ich beschlossen Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen und ein einfaches leichtes 24 Zoll Fahrrad zu kaufen. Das 24 Zoll KUBike hatte meiner Tochter sehr gefallen, aber bietet kaum Schraubermöglichkeiten und war uns irgendwie zu teuer. Nach etwas suchen bin ich auf das Serious gestoßen und dann noch auf den verlinkten Thread und schon war das Fahrrad bestellt und sämtlicher Verstand über Bord geworfen.

Nun liegt neben mir eine 10 Fach Kasette mit 11-42 (Steht Bolany drauf, wurde aber als Fomtor verkauft) und folgende Teile sind parallel zum Fahrrad auf dem Weg zu mir:

SL-M4100-R Shimano Deore Trigger
RD-M4120-SGS Schimano Deore Schaltung
CN-HG54 Kette
2x Schwalbe Rocket Ron 24x2,1
2 Schwalbe-Schläuche und -Felgenbänder
Miranda Kettenradgarnitur 1x8/9/10-fach 140 mm 32 Zähne
Kurbelabzieher
Kettenpeitsche
Kasettenabzieher und
Lagerschmiere.
Ich hoffe die Schaltungs-Kombi passt und ich komme damit klar.
Bilder folgen dann im Laufe der nächsten zwei Wochen.

Gerne könnt Ihr Eure Gedanken mit mir teilen. Vor Allem falls ihr denkt, dass das mit dem 1x10 auf dem 24 Zoll am Ende nicht funktioniert. Kommentare über die monetäre Unsinnigkeit des Projekts könnt ihr auch loswerden, erwartet aber keine Reaktion darauf. Ich mache manchmal komische Sachen.
Auch würden mich noch ein paar bunte Anbauteile interessieren, aber das muss wohl bis zum nächten Geburtstag warten.

Gruß JJ


----------



## Tuscan23 (11. Februar 2022)

Eine Frage treibt mich um, brauche ich eine Kettenführung und wenn ja sollte diese oben oder unten sein? Oder gar oben und unten?
Warum denke ich, dass ich eine brauche? Weil ich diesen Thread so verstehe, dass ich eine schlechte Wahl mit dem RD-M4120-SGS für 1x10 getroffen habe und die ganze Schose zu schlabberig wird.
Aber das RD-MD5120 bekomme ich so kurzfristig nirgendwo.
Umbau lieber nach den Geburtstag schieben?
Aber ist grade so spannend 
Alles eingetroffen.
Ach so, NW Ritzel ist aktuell auch nicht geplant. Habe für 5-Loch und 30/32 Zähne bisher nur teuer oder gar proprietär gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Binem (11. Februar 2022)

Tuscan23 schrieb:


> Ach so, NW Ritzel ist aktuell auch nicht geplant. Habe für 5-Loch und 30/32 Zähne bisher nur teuer oder gar proprietär gefunden.


NW hat bei uns echt geholfen, am 20er und 26er . Umbau am 24er Specialized steht noch aus


----------



## Tuscan23 (11. Februar 2022)

Mmmh, wie finde ich ein 32 Zähne NW-Kettenblatt für die 5-Loch Kurbel
(Hinten 42 Z max --> 32 Z vorne laut Datenblatt RD-5120)?
Oder muss ich dann ne Kurbel für 4-Loch von z. B. Kania nehmen?
Zusammen mit Kettenblatt und Lager bin ich bei 2/3 des Fahrrad Preises .

Ich habe jetzt noch ein RD-5120 bestellt, was ich doch noch gefunden habe.
Preis war analog dem RD-4120. Mal schauen.


----------



## Binem (12. Februar 2022)

Tuscan23 schrieb:


> Mmmh, wie finde ich ein 32 Zähne NW-Kettenblatt für die 5-Loch Kurbel
> (Hinten 42 Z max --> 32 Z vorne laut Datenblatt RD-5120)?
> Oder muss ich dann ne Kurbel für 4-Loch von z. B. Kania nehmen?
> Zusammen mit Kettenblatt und Lager bin ich bei 2/3 des Fahrrad Preises .
> ...


Wir sind mit einer frog Kurbel mit Kettenschutz innen uns aussen auch zurecht gekommen, und ich habe eine gebrauchte Kania für 20€ bekommen..


----------



## Tuscan23 (12. Februar 2022)

Danke, darüber bin ich auch gestolpert. Benutzt ihr die Frog Kurbel mit 1x10?


----------



## Tuscan23 (14. Februar 2022)

Hi,
am Sonntag mal 3 Stunden Bestandsaufnahme und Montage.
Kurbel ist mit beidseitiger Kettenführung, 32 Zähnen und 140mm lang. 
Lasse ich erst einmal drauf. die Miranda Garnitur geht zurück.

Die Schwalbe Rocket Ron passen bei dem aktuell ausgelieferten Rahmen hinten nicht mehr.
Die äußerden Noppen bleiben hängen. Da Little Joe und Black Jack aktuell nicht in der richtigen Größe zu bekommen sind habe ich erst einmal Billy Bonker 24x2.0 und einen Continental in 24x2.0 bestellt, der weniger seitlich ausladende Noppen hat. In der Hoffnung, dass das geht. Die Billy Bonker sehen einfach zu gut aus, auch wenn wir wahrscheinlich zu viel Matsch hier haben. Aber aktuell ist sie da noch zaghaft, von daher geht vielleicht noch Style vor Funktion .

Die Felgenbänder haben sich schon gelohnt (22mm breit): Die vormontierten haben gerade so die Löcher abgedeckt, zumindest da, wo sie nicht verrutscht waren. An der hinteren Felge war ein Loch etwas unsauber entgratet und ein Metallsplitter noch seitlich im Loch. Kleines Zeitbömbchen für den Schlauch. Aber die Laufräder sind schön leicht und jetzt passt da alles.

Das Lager der Gabel war zu fest angezogen, lies sich schnell korrigieren.
Sonst passt das Fahrrad zu dem Preis. Kann man durchaus so kaufen und guten Gewissens nutzen. Die Felgen sollte man sich wohl immer anschauen, siehe auch der oben verlinkte Beitrag, da war auch schon was mit den Felgen.

Aktuell ist jetzt nur Folgendes dran:

SL-M4100-R Shimano Deore Trigger
"Fomtor" 10 Fach Kasette mit 11-42
2 Schwalbe-Schläuche und -22mm Felgenbänder
Ich warte noch auf die RD-5120, die sollte noch rechtzeitig kommen. Und ich habe dann doch den Rie:sel Spritzschutz für vorne und hinten bestellt: "Pink Fairy"...passend zur Zimmerdeko . Es war spät, ich hing noch vorm Rechner und ihr wisst wie das ist.


----------



## Binem (15. Februar 2022)

Mir fehlen nur die Bilder bisher dazu 😉


----------



## Binem (15. Februar 2022)

Tuscan23 schrieb:


> Danke, darüber bin ich auch gestolpert. Benutzt ihr die Frog Kurbel mit 1x10?


Nein mit 1x8


----------



## Tuscan23 (17. Februar 2022)

Binem schrieb:


> Mir fehlen nur die Bilder bisher dazu 😉


So, gestern fertig geworden. Die Mudguards verschandeln das Endprodukt zwar sehr, aber sie werden der neuen Besitzerin bestimmt gefallen.





Hier die 10-fach Fomtor Kassette mit Deore RD-5120 SGS




Und nochmal von der anderen Seite. Mit hoffentlich dem richtigen Abstand zwischen Ritzel und Ritzelchen. Kette hat 104 Glieder.




Für die 2.0 Zoll Reifen ist nur noch wenig Platz. Die Neuer-Reifen-Nippel berühren den Rahmen gerade so nicht (Und wieder: Fieses Pink).




Und hier die Kurbel mit 140 cm Kurbellänge und 32 Zähnen.




Und abschließend noch der Lenker mit neuem Deore 10x Trigger. Hier hätte ich mehr Leichtgängigkeit erwartet. Aber der bei Lieferung verbaute Trigger hatte ähnlich viel Gegendruck. Meine XT von '99 schaltet jedenfalls weicher und mit weniger Kraft. Ich habe allerding die bisher verbauten Jagwire Lex Führungen benutzt statt der Führungen, die bei der Schaltung dabei waren. Vielleicht probiere ich die nochmal aus. Wobei Kontrastfarbe wäre auch noch schön...vielleicht Pink 




Nun haben wir ein schönes und leichtes Bike, dass nach was aussieht (bis auf das Pink).
So richtig smooth läuft die Kette nicht, wenn ich sie mit meinem Bike vergleiche.
Ich geh die Tage nochmal in den Laden und schau mir andere 1x10 an, ob die auch so "laut" laufen.
Schalten klappt am Werkstattbock gut. Kettenführung an der Kurbel berührt die Kette nicht.

Was fehlt jetzt noch? Ich befürchte ich hab 'nen Ständer vergessen. Das wird mir meine Tochter bestimmt sofort vorhalten.

Schreibt doch mal Eure Gedanken zu der Leichtläufigkeit der 1x10. Da wäre ich neugierig.

Beste Grüße aus dem Taunus.
JJ
Edith sagt: Schöne Schnellspanner und Griffe tun not.


----------



## Tuscan23 (20. Februar 2022)

Habe gerade die ganzen Retouren fertig gemacht.

Fazit soweit: Hat Spaß gemacht und mein Große ist begeistert, war aber ganz schön hektisch die Aktion
ABER der Ständer fehlt.

Am Ende sind nun 521€ inkl. alles komplett und der ganzen Versandkosten (5% davon) weniger auf dem Konto.
Gewicht ist zwischen 9,1 und 9,3 kg. Ermittelt mit einer Körperwagen in 5 Messungen (Die Körperwaage war bisher immer recht korrekt).
Die Übersetzung v32/h42 ist für unsere steilen Hänge top.

Gestern hat dann die gesamte Geburtstagsentourage (8 bis 18 Jahre) den Drahtesel quer durch den Wald eingeritten. Was ein Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusL (21. Februar 2022)

Tuscan23 schrieb:


> Und abschließend noch der Lenker mit neuem Deore 10x Trigger. Hier hätte ich mehr Leichtgängigkeit erwartet. Aber der bei Lieferung verbaute Trigger hatte ähnlich viel Gegendruck. Meine XT von '99 schaltet jedenfalls weicher und mit weniger Kraft.
> ...
> 
> Schreibt doch mal Eure Gedanken zu der Leichtläufigkeit der 1x10. Da wäre ich neugierig.
> ...


Es ist so, dass die Leichtgängigkeit der Schaltung in erster Linie vom Schalthebel abhängt und weniger vom Schaltwerk. Höherwertige Hebel lohnen in der Regel immer.


----------



## TdTrado (15. März 2022)

Hi Tuscan,
Just got the front-suspended version of the Superlite, and went for some upgrade as well:


Rocket Ron tires ( bad luck didn't notice your post before as I like the Billy Bonkers tan wall ) that I am also trying to convert tubeless
600mm, 15mm rise handlebar (the factory handlebar 500mm is too short in my opinion)
lock-on grips from my MTB ( light and thin, ok for small hands, look like these:   https://www.bike-discount.de/fr/rfr-poignees-pro-hpa )
-Clarks M2 hydraulic brakes, much smoother to use for a young girl than the cable-actuated Tektro
-VP 227 pedals ( the factory ones were barely rotating )

Still running the original 8x Altus, but decided to re-route the shifter cable to go as straight as possible, along top tube and seatstays, in a continuos hose. It shift smoother that the original routing and cable is protected. Clamps are kept in place with red zip ties to match the frame color.

I also like the idea of adding a contrasting color, and I was thinking originally to add grips and pedals in purple or turquoise...( matching Raceface Ride pedals and Half Nelson grips) but my daughter thinks that nothing works fine with red, apart white and black... and maybe she's right! So I stayed conservative. 

In case you want to go for new lockon grips, you need for sure to replace the handlebar for a wider one, because you do not have the space to fit 130mm grips on the 500mm one. Brake levers will move too much on the inside.

cheers,
Andrea


----------



## Tuscan23 (15. März 2022)

Hi Andrea,
turquoise was the contrast on the old Superlite and it looked very good. But yeah, my little girl also decided for very classic black SKS mudgards. They just arrived some minutes ago.

The handle bar works quite well for her size, so we will stick with it.

Which Rocket Rons did you use? I tried 24x2.1 and they did not fit.

Thanks for posting the crank set, with this link I found some red trasnlucent ones, I will propose to install those. Easter will be soon 

Rerouting the shifter cable is smart, good idea.
I just received some hoses for my wifes bike, there will be plenty leftovers .


----------



## TdTrado (15. März 2022)

Hi Tuscan, just checked and yes , Rocket Ron in 2.10 size. A tight fit at chain stays, not a lot of allowance for mud! but they are fine. Also shown in the post you mentioned before from Cyberboy2:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/serious-superlite-24-preis-leistung-kracher- wird-optimiert.912986/page-2

Here some pictures, you can see how I rerouted shift cable.
Hope your girl enjoys the new ride!


----------



## Tuscan23 (15. März 2022)

Very interesting! Yours has a different fraem than ours. Look at the end of the frame.
And this explains why I had to return the Rocket Ron 2.1 and go for 2.0. Because 2.1 did not fit. Missing 1-2 mm at each side.

I like the cabeling and espacially the black paint for the "o" .

And indeed the stock pedals (wrote crankset before but I meant the pedals) do not realy move well. Need a replacement soon. Just saying "translucent"


----------



## Christian300 (9. Mai 2022)

Hallo, wir haben ein Serious Superlite mit 24 Zoll Reifen. Um besser den Berg raufzukommen würde ich gern eine andere Kassette einbauen. Könntet ihr mir bitte eine Empfehlung geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tuscan23 (9. Mai 2022)

Christian300 schrieb:


> Hallo, wir haben ein Serious Superlite mit 24 Zoll Reifen. Um besser den Berg raufzukommen würde ich gern eine andere Kassette einbauen. Könntet ihr mir bitte eine Empfehlung geben.


Hi, willst Du auch Schaltwerk und Schalthebel ändern oder nicht?
Ich habe wie beschrieben eine 10-fach Kassette eingebaut, dann musste aber auch Schaltwerk und Schalthebel neu.
Falls nicht:
Wie viel Zähne hat denn das große Ritzel hinten aktuell? Steht irgendwo draufgepresst, oder halt zählen.
Welches Schaltwerk ist hinten verbaut? Altus? Dann gehen maximal 34 Zähne hinten auf dem größten Ritzel.
Hat es aktuell die 8 Gänge?


----------



## Binem (9. Mai 2022)

Christian300 schrieb:


> Hallo, wir haben ein Serious Superlite mit 24 Zoll Reifen. Um besser den Berg raufzukommen würde ich gern eine andere Kassette einbauen. Könntet ihr mir bitte eine Empfehlung geben.


Mach dich bitte ein Bild von der Schaltung hinten dann kann gesagt werden was maximal reinpasst. Ist eine schraubkasette verbaut?


----------



## Christian300 (9. Mai 2022)

Ich wollte Schalthebel und Schaltwerk nicht ändern. Altus ist verbaut, 8 Gänge. Auf den größten Ritzel steht
bo 8w 32.


----------



## Tuscan23 (9. Mai 2022)

Binem schrieb:


> Mach dich bitte ein Bild von der Schaltung hinten dann kann gesagt werden was maximal reinpasst. Ist eine schraubkasette verbaut?


Also siehe Bilder weiter oben, müsste Altus M310 sein. Damit 34 Zähne maximal.


Christian300 schrieb:


> Ich wollte Schalthebel und Schaltwerk nicht ändern. Altus ist verbaut, 8 Gänge. Auf den größten Ritzel steht
> bo 8w 32.


Shimano 8-fach Kassette CS-HG41 11-34 sollte/könnte gehen. Kette muss dann aber länger werden.
Kannst Du die Länge ausrechnen?


----------



## Christian300 (9. Mai 2022)

hier die Bilder...


----------



## nicolutz (9. Mai 2022)

Wenn's nur drum geht den Berg besser hoch zu kommen, wäre doch auch ein kleineres Kettenblatt möglich


----------



## Christian300 (9. Mai 2022)

wäre auch eine Idee. Müsste ich dazu die Kette kürzen? Und welches Kettenblatt wäre geeignet?


----------



## nicolutz (9. Mai 2022)

Christian300 schrieb:


> wäre auch eine Idee. Müsste ich dazu die Kette kürzen? Und welches Kettenblatt wäre geeignet?


Ich bin da auch wirklich noch kein Experte, bin noch fleißig am lernen.

Aber soweit ich weiß, musst du die Kette nicht unbedingt kürzen. Wenn du ein Kettenblatt mit nur zwei Zähnen weniger nimmst, ist die Chance hoch, dass die Kette auf dem kleinsten Ritzel hinten immernoch genug Spannung hat, im Zweifel musst du es riskieren und einfach mal testen. Vielleicht kann noch ein Profi was dazu sagen..?

Wie viel Zähne hat denn das verbaute Kettenblatt?

Edit:
Hab mal kurz gegoogelt... Das Kettenblatt hat wohl 32 Zähne, könnte aber gar nicht wechselbar sein. Dann müsstest du in dem Fall die Kurbel mittauschen. Dürfte trotzdem noch günstiger und weniger Aufwand sein als eine neue Kassette mit evtl neuem Schaltwerk


----------



## Tuscan23 (10. Mai 2022)

nicolutz schrieb:


> ...Das Kettenblatt hat wohl 32 Zähne, könnte aber gar nicht wechselbar sein. Dann müsstest du in dem Fall die Kurbel mittauschen. Dürfte trotzdem noch günstiger und weniger Aufwand sein als eine neue Kassette mit evtl neuem Schaltwerk...


Ja, das ist auch eine Alternative, aber eine Kurbel zu finden mit kleinerem Kettenblatt ist mir nicht gelungen. Zumindest keine im zweistelligen Euro-Bereich mit Kettenführung. Die Kurbelarme sollten ja kindgerecht sein. Und die verbaute Kurbel ist mit Kettenführung und der auf die Körpergröße gut passenden Länge ja echt prima.

Außerdem zwei Zähne vorne weniger oder 2 Zähne hinten mehr ist doch der selbe Effekt, mit Ausnahme Kettenlänge. Somit wäre doch eine 8er Kassette mit 2 Zähnen mehr (11-34) für 15 Euro und ne Kette für 8 Euro der schnellste Weg die Übersetzung für den Berg zu optimieren (23€).
Ein neueres Altus Schaltwerk M2000 könnte auch eine 8er Kassette mit 11-36 bedienen. Sollte auch mit 8er Kassette und 8er Trigger funktionieren. Aber das sind auch wieder 22€.
Gruß JJ

Edit sagt: Zu der 1x10 Deore Lösung sind es halt immer noch 10 Zähne Unterschied. Wenn's wirklich steil wird ist das 46er Blatt hinten wirklich top.


----------



## nicolutz (10. Mai 2022)

Du hast natürlich Recht. Ich war ja davon ausgegangen, dass das Kettenblatt wechselbar ist, dann wäre es wahrscheinlich die einfachste Lösung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTB (28. November 2022)

Tuscan23 schrieb:


> 22mm Felgenbänder


Hi,
habe auch kein Serious bestellt.
Hat das 22er Band gepasst? Der Kollege @Cyverboy2 hat ja 20er genommen.


Cyverboy2 schrieb:


> Tatsache, habe zweimal Felgenband und Schlauch von Schwalbe als kostenlose Ersatzlieferung bekommen, 88 Gramm Gewicht gespart zum Nulltarif  Die Titanschnellspanner sind auch gekommen, morgen sollten die Reifen und Griffe geliefert werden. Dann fehlt nur noch das China-Zeugs, hoffe das kommt dann auch bald!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 998688
> 
> ...



Wie breit ist denn die Felge?
 Danke!


----------

